# How do you feel right now?



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

All day and right now i have been having intense fear that nothing is real or I'm in a dream.

Its been bad for the past week. I have insane dreams, in the dreams i'm not real and i cant wake up. And when i do i don't know if I'm really awake. But i know i am. I know this sounds crazy, maybe i am crazy.

This fear of unreality is killing me. I get to the point that I'm about to freak out.

Am i alone in feeling this way?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

what you do is you stop thinking about your thoughts and outlook on life and how you feel right now or how you feel later. That doesn't matter, it is sort of like a glitch on a computer you just keep repeating pointless information. What you need to do is start focusing on things your doing like notice things around. Look at the letters on the keyboard and try to indvidualize them. Look around your room and look at random things you wouldn't normally look at and study them. Make yourself believe you are normal, fool your own mind into believing nothing is wrong with you. Dont just stay on the f-ckin computer all day either go out and play outside with your friends. You haven't done anything in the past nor will you do anything in the future... everything you have done has been in the now. Time is a psychological illusion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhogs Day


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

I feel like I always have yet to achieve something or many things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Lately ive been feeling like this

I wake up









The day starts









Im starting to feel better









I feel smart










And than it all collapses on me


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

SoulBrotha said:


> I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhogs Day


Funny you mention that because I used that exact same line when explaining my symptoms to my family physician a few weeks ago. Everydays exactly the same, nothing changes.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

esoteric


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Soulbrotha, your a funny guy :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Am I the only one who doesn't feel scared by that kind of feeling?

Like - nothing is real, things are repeating, this isn't the real world - but rather than scaring me, I just feel academically interested? Almost like - there's no need for me to be afraid, because it isn't happening to *me*, if that makes sense.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Truly SB, today is your day for being the funny man. :lol:

Space, did you feel this way before you started all this back stuff? When I am alone for long periods of time, on pain meds and just trying to cope, I will get some glimpses of this feeling. It usually does scare me enough to pick up the phone and call someone.

I really hope things get better for you.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh, to Archer, maybe you feel this way because you have dealt with it for so long. Ya think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Actually Ive been funny for quite sometime but didn't tell anyone

this is day two by the way


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

--


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

terri* said:


> Oh, to Archer, maybe you feel this way because you have dealt with it for so long. Ya think?


Certainly a possibility - if I've been like this, to one extreme or another, since I was a little kid then it's "normal" for me.

And to answer the original question - right now I'm reliving parts of a hockey game in my head (like individual plays being edited together, jumping around) . . . and am not really feeling like I'm posting about this.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

j_utah said:


> You haven't done anything in the past nor will you do anything in the future... everything you have done has been in the now. Time is a psychological illusion.


Eckhart Tolle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

right now i feel good because i just took 2 vicodins


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

right now I feel like I want to sleep, but its too early


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Wendy, so sorry to read that you are still having a time with it.

I can just hope things get better for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

--


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhogs Day


That's real talk right there. Specially during the week for me. Usually my weekends vary some. But my weeks are...work, workout, chill, bed...work, workout, chill, bed...work, workout, chill, bed...work, workout, chill, bed...work, workout, chill, bed.

:?

Something needs to change, cause M-F is mad boring!


----------



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)

find me a train to blackpool and the address of someone, and a knife, and i'll feel alot better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

well after a few days, the depression is back

ahh yes Im lovin it

Depression at its finest ladies and gentlemen

:roll:


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> well after a few days, the depression is back
> 
> ahh yes Im lovin it
> 
> ...


Mine is back to a certain extent after about a week and a half of it not really bothering me. I love how sensitive my brain is. Little thoughts that irritate me usually slip me back into depression. Gawd how I love it. :?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I'm feeling alright right now, although earlier in the day I was feeling pretty hopeless and bummed out. I just saw the movie Man On Fire with Denzel Washington. Pretty good movie, it made me think on how life is precious and stuff. Pretty deep, good directing and acting in this movie.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Worst feeling in a year, I'm freaking out and i feel like i might try to go to the ER. I feel like I'm on LSD or DUST.

XANAX Please help me. I lost $800 today and scammed out of car. Worst sh!t in a long long time.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

depressed, like usual
but i can handle it


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

utterly miserable

:roll:


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> utterly miserable
> 
> :roll:


I second that. I feel horrible. Blah, blah, blah. Sometimes I wonder how close I can get to the edge without falling off. Cause right now I have one foot over the edge and the other one is close.


----------

